# Juk spielt nur mp3 und ogg

## Hanisch

Hallo,

das Programm yuk spielt nur mp3-und ogg-Dateien, keine wav und mid.

Als Backend habe ich GStreamer.

Was fehlt hier noch?

Gruß

ch. hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

Du meinst jetzt sicher kde-base/juk?

Mal 'ne ganz doofe Frage ... weisst Du, dass das Ding auch wav und midi kann? Auf der Homepage von juk finde ich nur Infos zu mp3, ogg, flac und MPC.

Ich lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren ...

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Du meinst jetzt sicher kde-base/juk?
> 
> Mal 'ne ganz doofe Frage ... weisst Du, dass das Ding auch wav und midi kann? Auf der Homepage von juk finde ich nur Infos zu mp3, ogg, flac und MPC.
> 
> Ich lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren ...

 

Da wird die Homepage wohl recht haben. Da muß ich wohl mit mp3 und ogg leben.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

Oder einen anderen Player verwenden ....

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Oder einen anderen Player verwenden ....

 

Welchen schlägst Du vor unter KDE?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## firefly

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

>  *cryptosteve wrote:*   Oder einen anderen Player verwenden .... 
> 
> Welchen schlägst Du vor unter KDE?
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Welche Anforderungen hast du?

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich mag media-sound/clementine besonders gerne ... er unterstützt eine Menge Features, passt sich gut in KDE ein und ist dabei nicht ganz so behäbig wie amarok2.

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Ich mag media-sound/clementine besonders gerne ... er unterstützt eine Menge Features, passt sich gut in KDE ein und ist dabei nicht ganz so behäbig wie amarok2.

 

Danke für den Hinweis.

Leider bekome ich beim Versuch "wandlungsglocke.wav" mit Clementine abzuspielen die Meldung:

```
Ihrer Installation von GStreamer fehlt ein Plugin.
```

Wie kann ich mir das Plugin (welches ist gemeint?) nachinstallieren?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## franzf

```
find /usr/lib64/gstreamer-* -iname "*wav*"

/usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10/libgstwavenc.so

/usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10/libgstwavparse.so

/usr/lib64/gstreamer-1.0/libgstwavenc.so

/usr/lib64/gstreamer-1.0/libgstwavparse.so
```

Die gehören zu gst-plugins-good - ist das installiert?

Ansonsten bin ich gerade über xnoise gestolpert. Ist zwar gtk+:3, aber irgendwie genau das, was ich immer gesucht habe: Minimal, Playliste, Library. Punkt. Spielt als Bonus auch Videos ab.

Unter kde war mein default bisher bempc - mpd kann auch wav, wie es mit midi ausschaut - k.A.  :Wink: 

----------

## Hanisch

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> find /usr/lib64/gstreamer-* -iname "*wav*"
> 
> ...

 

Ist installiert. 

```
# find /usr/lib/gstreamer-* -iname "*wav*" 

/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstwavenc.so

/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstwavparse.so
```

Was fehlt nun noch?

Kann ich mir das Backend VLC  installieren, wie geht das?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

Meinst Du media-libs/phonon-vlc?

Installieren ganz normal via emerge.

Handbuch zu emerge: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap3

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Meinst Du media-libs/phonon-vlc?

 

Ja, nun habe ich neben GStreamer auch das Phonon VLC (an 1. Stelle).

Clementine habe ich

```
emerge --unmerge clementine
```

wieder gelöscht, da es immer noch nach einem Plugin fragt beim Abspielen von *.wav.

VLC kann wenigstens auch *.wav abspielen.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

